# Request Payen Pa.350 CD pics and infos



## slava_trudu (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello all!

I'm looking for any documentation, drawing and pics about
Payen Pa.350 CD - project Coupe Deutsch Racer.

Many thanks for your help


----------

